# Tabitha <3



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love this pic of Tabitha. Her coat is like a soft cloud around her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very romantic looking shot, nostalgic almost...very artsy. Lovely. :cloud9:


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That's Vogue-worthy.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

beautiful girl!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in love with her she is so gorgous, great shot!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Very romantic looking shot, nostalgic almost...very artsy. Lovely. :cloud9:


thanks LS 



Finn said:


> That's Vogue-worthy.


Thanks! "Vogue-worthy" lol!



luvmytiger said:


> beautiful girl!


Tabi says thank you 



Blazer said:


> I'm in love with her she is so gorgous, great shot!


thanks so much! new camera that my daughter bought me for Christmas and
I'm just having some fun with it


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty girl


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

quinnandleah said:


> Pretty girl


thanks so much


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 19, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

beautiful picture of her. really does look like a cloud around her!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

WOW!!!! Beautiful just beautiful. :love1: You really should get that in a frame Therese!
Glad you are enjoying your new camera so much!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

DeeZee said:


> beautiful!


thank you 



Shadow's Mammy's said:


> beautiful picture of her. really does look like a cloud around her!


thanks!



cherper said:


> WOW!!!! Beautiful just beautiful. :love1: You really should get that in a frame Therese!
> Glad you are enjoying your new camera so much!


thanks Cheryl--I am enjoying the new camera. This pic is not cropped or touched
up in any way. I love how it turned out; would like to get a pink mat for it :cloud9:


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

A beautiful picture with an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS subject. I love to see pics of your Tabitha and Jerry.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> Gorgeous!


awww thanks 



lulu'smom said:


> A beautiful picture with an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS subject. I love to see pics of your Tabitha and Jerry.


Tabitha says thank you very much


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Kirby says his heart belongs to Tabitha :angel13::angel1::angel1:


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

She's just so beautiful. I love her little face. 

How did you get your siggy to be a slideshow? I want something like that.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful photo


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice picture. You don't need a class, I think you are doing great without it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Cream Chi's said:


> Kirby says his heart belongs to Tabitha :angel13::angel1::angel1:


awww, that's so sweet :love7:



qtchi said:


> She's just so beautiful. I love her little face.
> 
> How did you get your siggy to be a slideshow? I want something like that.


thanks  
for my siggy, I subscribe to a website where you can make it that way.
I know other people here have made rotating siggies--they probably know
what software to use.



*Chloe* said:


> Beautiful photo


thank you!



svdreamer said:


> Very nice picture. You don't need a class, I think you are doing great without it.


thanks Pam! I'm just sort of teaching myself from trial and error. Same way
I am learning to quilt


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

Tabitha is too beautiful!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tzu said:


> Tabitha is too beautiful!


thank you! you can't see her true beauty--it's on the inside! :love1:


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

LOVE this photo!!!!! Actually, I love all your photos of your babies. They're so beautiful. 
I find it so difficult to take good photos of Daisy, she always seems to blink or move at the exact wrong time!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Charlotte~ said:


> LOVE this photo!!!!! Actually, I love all your photos of your babies. They're so beautiful.
> I find it so difficult to take good photos of Daisy, she always seems to blink or move at the exact wrong time!


thanks 
Often times I don't get the shot I was going for; in fact, this was one I didn't
plan. Sometimes those are the very best photos! lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she's so beautiful and i love the pic


----------

